# Staging for Equipment



## Edrick (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey,

So I was wondering what you guys use or would recommend for mobile staging to use as a surface for operations of events. I'd like to get something where I can setup tables, mobile racks, and personal (board op, etc..) or use it for events such as weddings where we'd need to be raised up.


----------



## Sony (Nov 20, 2010)

StageRight seems to be the most popular brand around here in Boston, most of the places I have worked have used StageRight. It's pretty easy to set up and you can get the decking with both a carpeted side and a smooth wood side in one so you can switch back and forth. I know High Output rents StageRight decking and I'm pretty sure ALPS does too.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it usually something that's a rental or can it be purchased that you know of or would it be one of those too pricey to buy items.


----------



## Sony (Nov 20, 2010)

It could be ether...purchasing it would probably be pretty expensive, even a small stage would be around $8000 most likely. High Output rents everything you would need to make a small stage out of 4x8 or 4x4 panels. I'm pretty sure ALPS just rents their staging from High Output.


----------



## jstroming (Nov 20, 2010)

Look into intellistage, by Road Ready. Alot cheaper than standard portable staging. I thought it was a joke too until I got to try some out at my shop. I had 2x 200lb people jumping up and down on a 4'x4' section and it held up fine.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 20, 2010)

StageRight can certainly be bought, it's just not cheap. We have a bunch of it and we also rent additional from other companies. It is very good staging and it sets up easily.


----------



## avkid (Nov 20, 2010)

jstroming said:


> Look into intellistage, by Road Ready. Alot cheaper than standard portable staging. I thought it was a joke too until I got to try some out at my shop. I had 2x 200lb people jumping up and down on a 4'x4' section and it held up fine.


 I'm sorry, but as a stagehand and stage mechanic I just don't trust it.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I'll looking into StageRight from quick research the 4x8 section is only $600 bucks then the cost of the actual frame to support it. Since I don't need many sections of it (maybe two at most). That's not too bad of a cost. Anything larger that I might need for events for actual stage space I could just rent. If anyone knows of a dealer around the MA area that'd be great.


----------



## Sony (Nov 21, 2010)

Edrick said:


> I think I'll looking into StageRight from quick research the 4x8 section is only $600 bucks then the cost of the actual frame to support it. Since I don't need many sections of it (maybe two at most). That's not too bad of a cost. Anything larger that I might need for events for actual stage space I could just rent. If anyone knows of a dealer around the MA area that'd be great.


 
Like I said, High Output or ALPS could easily get it for you. Personally I recommend ALPS, they almost always have better prices that High Output and their service is MUCH better. Ask for the Sales Department and they will have no problem getting you a quote.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 21, 2010)

Sony said:


> Like I said, High Output or ALPS could easily get it for you. Personally I recommend ALPS, they almost always have better prices that High Output and their service is MUCH better. Ask for the Sales Department and they will have no problem getting you a quote.


 

Will do I'll give them a ring on Monday, wasn't sure if they were just rentals.


----------

